

How Do Tech Corporations See You? - mohit_agg
http://mashable.com/2012/10/21/tech-corporations-comic/

======
mochizuki
Hah, I hope RIM can get there stuff together and pull through, I'm not really
a fan of any of there products but they're one of the last bastions of the
Canadian tech sector and I definitely want that to grow so that I don't have
to move to the states. It wouldn't be horrible but I like it here.

